# Gunnersup Box Launcher



## Josh Bright (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know much about this kind of stuff and I was wondering if anyone has one of these box launchers? They look easy to use and that's what I need. In your opinion would it be better to get a couple of box launchers or a couple of SOGs. I'm completely new to using this kind of equipment.
Thanks.

Josh


----------



## HighCottonKennels (Nov 10, 2005)

*SOG or Box*

Depends on what you are wanting to train for. If your doing upland work then a box would be the way to go, if your doing more marking work than the SOG's whould be a better choice. With that said box launchers work ok for shorter marks that you might be doing with a younger dog, but they don't give you the heigt that a winger will. Check out the website below for info and price on either unit.


----------



## Don Smith (Mar 23, 2004)

HighCottonKennels is correct, but box launchers are also used for HRC style walk-ups, diversion birds and breaking birds that are encountered in typical HRC retrieving tests. So, in addition to wingers for most marks, at least one box launcher can be helpful. I have just finished field testing a Gunners Up box launcher and it is a very good piece of equipment, performing as well or better than others that I have. It is lightweight, making it easy to carry, but is still substantially made. It is somewhat adjustible, so you can vary the arc. It does not throw a bird/bumper/Dokken the distance that a winger will, but it is not intended for that. Nevertheless, it will make a fairly high throw, perhaps as much as 20 feet high (depending upon the weight of what you are throwing) at a reasonable distance given its size and could be used for some field marks.


----------



## Josh Bright (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks for the information.

Josh


----------

